# Colorado Springs Bike Rental



## LEW 3 (Jul 12, 2002)

I will be in CS in July. Any suggestions on shops that I can rent a road bike. The ideal situation would be to rent a bike and join in on a evening group tide. I will be there July 8-11.
Thanks, Lew


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Try Criterium Bike Shop (719) 599-0149. For plan "b" we have great Mt. Bike trails and I know they rent Mt Bikes.


----------

